# Alaska trip



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

We just got back from our first ever trip to Alaska.  WOW what a place to see !!! We had a ball.

We flew into Anchorage and rented an SUV. We went south as far as Seward then back north as far as Denali National Park. We saw lots of great things !!  We did a boat tour, wheeled dogsled ride, flight seeing, and a bus ride into Denali Park.

Let me once again state that I am not a photographer, simply a traveler with a camera so don't expect to be impressed with photography.   I will try to post pics in some sort on chronological order.  Note that you will see pictures taken from the plane. The first few will be from the Delta flight into Anchorage.  The others later down will be from a flight seeing trip taken out of Talkeetna.  Be sure to look close at the 3rd shot from the Delta plane.  You will see Mt. Denali shining out 200 miles to the north. It was a clear day.

Hope yall enjoy.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

More pics starting with the Kenia Fiords boat tour. Saw some hump back whales but didnt get any pics of them.
Best shots are of some jumping orca whales and the glaciers.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

More from the boat tour


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

More shots to come in a little while


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wonderful place ! I hear it's expensive there


----------



## j_seph (Sep 8, 2014)

beautiful, any such luck getting to meet Sarah while there


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

j_seph said:


> beautiful, any such luck getting to meet Sarah while there



Funny you should ask Joe,  We saw Sarah at a place called Wal-Mikes just north of Talkeetna, but she didnt have much to say


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Wonderful place ! I hear it's expensive there



It is both wonderful and expensive. 
 We saw gas from $3.79 to $4.69 a gallon.  Average price for breakfast $15 - $20 per person.  Hamburger and fries at most places around $18.   Most places a dinner meal with meat or fish for entree is $20 to $40 per person.  We didn't buy groceries but went to a Safeway to get some snack stuff.  Box of Ritz crackers $5.50.  9 oz bag of Cheetos $ 5.50, 2 liter coke $2.50.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 8, 2014)

Holy cow ! I couldn't afford to live there


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

More from the Seward area


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

Bass Pro at Anchorage


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your great pictures.  Glad you had such a good time.  We went in May of this year and you are right it is a remarkable place.  Let's see some more pictures!  My pictures are not as good as yours but here is one.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

From K2 Aviation flight seeing trip at Talkeetna


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

From Denali Park.  We saw bears, moose, caribou, wolf, and Dall sheep which are the "big 5" as they call them in the park. Many of the pics here are taken from out the tour bus window. We didn't get good pics of all the animals. There is an "improvised" caribou pic. 

We hit the "grand slam" by seeing all of the big 5 game animals and Mt. Denali being out for viewing.  We were blessed.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

And last of all from along the Parks Highway south of Cantwell.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks like a great trip Marvin. Thanks for sharing the pictures. My wife has always wanted to visit Alaska.


----------



## pnome (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice!  Looks like the trip of a lifetime!  I've got to get there before I die.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 8, 2014)

Those are excellent ! You think you want to live there ?


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Those are excellent ! You think you want to live there ?



I don't think I would want to live there.  The winters are too long and harsh. The long days in summer and long nights in winter would probably be hard to accept too.

Then there is the high prices thing too. I only plan to work 5 more years and don't have enough $$$ in savings to support that pricey life.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

pnome said:


> Very nice!  Looks like the trip of a lifetime!  I've got to get there before I die.



It was indeed,  Lots of beautiful scenery


----------



## wildlands (Sep 8, 2014)

Milkman looks like we went to the same places this year. Almost the exact same pictures taken on some of the scenery. Looking at some of your pictures it is amazing how much snow is Denali already. The snow had just melted when we where there in June. 

Definitely a trip of a life time.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

wildlands said:


> Milkman looks like we went to the same places this year. Almost the exact same pictures taken on some of the scenery. Looking at some of your pictures it is amazing how much snow is Denali already. The snow had just melted when we where there in June.
> 
> Definitely a trip of a life time.



Yeah, I remember your pics a few weeks ago. We were in the park on Thursday of last week. It had snowed so heavily on Tuesday ( Sept 2nd) that they had to cancel the bus tours. As you can see the higher elevations around the Eielson visitor center was still covered 2 days later. It was about 6 inches deep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2014)

I should've looked at this.. it didn't help me at all... Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 8, 2014)

Beautiful pictures Marvin. It is hard to put the majesty of 3D into a 2D picture. They do not do justice to the views and distances. Looks like a fantastic trip.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Beautiful pictures Marvin. It is hard to put the majesty of 3D into a 2D picture. They do not do justice to the views and distances. Looks like a fantastic trip.



It was fantastic indeed. You can see forever it seems in some places. 

 You get an appreciation for the enormous size of Mt. Denali when you are standing there 29 miles from it and it dominates your entire field of view in that direction.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

Incredible pictures. You`ve fueled my fire to take a trip up there for myself.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 8, 2014)

Be hard to take bad pictures in that scenery!  Looks like you made the most of your trip.  Thanks for taking us along.
You worked hard for that caribou shot!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Incredible pictures. You`ve fueled my fire to take a trip up there for myself.



Nic,
The hardest part of planning a trip to Alaska is trying to determine what you are going to try to see. When you settle down to looking at what all is there you will be frustrated and want to see it all.  Problem is it will take all summer to do that.   

LOTS of folks rent a motorhome and let it double as vehicle and bedroom. Folks camp at any wide place along the side of a road or river.


----------



## wolfheartak (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like you had a wonderful trip! Just moved here from AK--makes me homesick! You can live there a lifetime and still not see it all...


----------



## Milkman (Sep 9, 2014)

wolfheartak said:


> Looks like you had a wonderful trip! Just moved here from AK--makes me homesick! You can live there a lifetime and still not see it all...



  Howdy and welcome to Ga !!!!   It was a wonderful trip


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 17, 2014)

Man Marvin! What a trip!!!!!! It is on my bucket list!!

Thanks for sharing the great pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 17, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> Man Marvin! What a trip!!!!!! It is on my bucket list!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the great pics!!!!!!!!



Thanks David,  I dont think you can say you dont have time any longer.  Get Nic and take him with you when you go.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm no where close to affording that, but I'd love to go! Looked beautiful! I'd love to hunt Alaska, but I hear Canada hunts are much cheaper. You'll remember that trip the rest of your life!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 29, 2014)

I made that same trip.  Almost literally.  We flew into anchorage, fished the ship river for king salmon.  Went down to Kenai fished it.  Flew up to denali out of Talkeetna.  Went to Glacier nat. park.  The whole nine yards.  Only thing yall did we didn't do is the dogsled ride.  Nice trip.  It was once in a lifetime for sure!


----------



## Old Crusty (Oct 10, 2014)

My wife and I were there a few years ago for our 10th anniversary. Went to Seward, alyeska resort, Denali. Good pictures; good memories.


----------



## Old Crusty (Oct 10, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Funny you should ask Joe,  We saw Sarah at a place called Wal-Mikes just north of Talkeetna, but she didnt have much to say



We were there in '09 and were eating breakfast in Fairbanks and read that Sarah was in town so we went and met her. It was an unexpected highlight of our trip.


----------



## FMC (Oct 11, 2014)

Brings back some great memories.   What a beautiful place.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 12, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> I made that same trip.  Almost literally.  We flew into anchorage, fished the ship river for king salmon.  Went down to Kenai fished it.  Flew up to denali out of Talkeetna.  Went to Glacier nat. park.  The whole nine yards.  Only thing yall did we didn't do is the dogsled ride.  Nice trip.  It was once in a lifetime for sure!



Pretty sure you meant to type Denali, and you are right it was a great trip.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 12, 2014)

We did go to denali.  Im pretty sure it was glacier natl. park we went to before hand though.  Big lake, huge glacier on the other end.  Nice building with big plate glass windows to look from.  Maybe it wasn't Glacier Nat. park but this wasn't in denali for sure.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 12, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> We did go to denali.  Im pretty sure it was glacier natl. park we went to before hand though.  Big lake, huge glacier on the other end.  Nice building with big plate glass windows to look from.  Maybe it wasn't Glacier Nat. park but this wasn't in denali for sure.



Glacier NP is in Montana.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yep youre right, didn't go there.  Now I gotta research it and figure out where I was.  Letcha know as soon as I find out.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Glacier Bay.  That's where I was at!


----------

